# Mickey Mouse Boots or Really Good Pac Boots?



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

I need a new set of boots. The boots I use for hunting are good for hunting, but after about 3-4 hours on the ice, the dogs get cold (end up having to walk/jog around to warm them up).

I have been scouring the various forums and have read varying opinions and feedback. Lots of guys say the Mickey Mouse Boots (white ones, Bata tagged) are the way to go - durable, super warm, and cheap too! (only con was bulky and heavy). Others claim a good set of Pac boots (e.g. Cabela's Trans-Alaskas or Inferno 2000's, or Baffin's) are the better bet - lighter, more comfortable, better fit - but much more expensive.

My budget would probaby max out at $150 (so those Cabela Trans-Alaskas are out).

What are your thoughts? Mickey Mouse Boots or something else? Some days I spend 10-12 hours on the ice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Cabela's Predator Extreme or Inferno 2000.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Cabela's Predator Extreme

If you are going to spend that much time in a boot get something that will breath a bit. I have owned these boots for 10 years and they are still going strong.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

I used to wear MM never had cold feet but they are bulky. The last few years I've been wearing 2000 thinsulate boots I bought from Sportsmans Guide for under $100.00 and they seem to work good.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

I rock the white beta mickeys and my feet are never cold or wet. The sizing is a little funny though. I wear a size 12.5/13 shoe but the size 11R mickeys that I have are perfect with plenty of room for wool socks if I like and they just slip on and off....don't think I have ever untied the laces. Great boot imo. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Had a pair of 2k gram ithaca boots for about the last 5 years... they did ok at best...

Bought a pair of MM last year... only wore em twice but I liked em!

Tried on some of the pac boots and it felt like I had boxes on my feet... too bulky for my tastes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought a pair of Baffins and love them. My feet never get cold or wet! They are also super comfortable! Bonus was I got them at Gander Mountain towards the end of February HALF OFF!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Cabela's Predator Extreme's


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

I love my Mickey mouse boots will not trade them for anything use mine for ice fishing goose hunting tied the laces once and never untied them for 12 years slip on and off and I ice fish 2-4 times a week

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

